
Is JavaScript Frameworks Just Fades? - untappedf
I was interviewing the other day for a position, the company is a publisher, and they are considering migrating their site to ReactJs.<p>I have my opinion that if you are going to build  large application, stay away from ReactJs. React is like Wordpress, its wildly popular wild west and there is no standard, everyone writes the code how they feel like it, which means a lot of bad code or different design patterns. The React-Redux states becomes harder to manage as the application grows, and lastly managing the state can be a pain in the ass.<p>My real suggestion is to go Angular because I like how it uniforms structure, my suggestion to get the job is to go VueJS. And then I realized something. Since around 2011 I&#x27;ve done:
- Backbone
- Knockout&#x2F;Knockback
- Ember
- Angular
- VueJS
- Reactjs<p>Given its now 2018, that is 6 javascript frameworks in a 7 year period, many of them at one point &quot;popular&quot;. My point is this, chasing Javascript frameworks is like a fade, every 2 years something new is coming out. To other developers is this because:<p>1) We like chase fades or what&#x27;s hot?
2) Are we still figuring best practices when it comes to Javascript&#x2F;node?
3) We get bored with current good frameworks and want something different?
4) Are frameworks and the way we think about them actually improving over the years?
======
saintPirelli
Imo, front-end code is by much closer to the unknowing, untechy consumer than
any other software and thus is much more susceptable to the fast pace of
today's "trends". This brings a culture of fast creation and disposal to web
development and therefore JS. JavaScript is the Burger King to C's fine dining
experience that you talk about for years to come, because it had such an
impact on how you think about food.

I think what you are describing is rooted in this culture of the language.
Front-end code has a short life-span. When you have just finished building a
web-friendly site, "responsive" webdesign comes around the corner and all of a
sudden is the new standard. Once you implemented Bootstrap to make your site
responsive, everyone is telling you to get rid of Bootstrap and rewrite your
site using CSS-grid. For all of these things there are multiple JS-
transpilers, frameworks and polyfills that "leverage the power of [insert
whatever]" and of course the ~~grunt files~~ ~~gulp files~~ webpack-workers to
go with it.

